# for my valentine's day present i got the "purple" betta!



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

so! i convinced my fiance to get me the most purple betta i've seen around here for my valentine's day present!

he still has no name but i'm sure i'll think of something.

he changes color a bit in different light brightness. so sometimes he looks SUPER purple and other times he looks reddish purple. but i'm still so happy i picked him! i love his finnage! i believe he's combtail VT. he has a lot of fins too! :]


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

he is so pretty!!!


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

He's beautiful! If he were mine I'd name him Vincent... Why? because I'm a Final Fantasy 7 NUT and Vincent Valentine is a character from that... LOL So yeah! Anyways, He's awesome, congrats!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Vincent Valentine is friggen awesome 

That or...what ever the red dog/lion's name was?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow very nice! You sure got a great Valentines Day gift from your Fiance  :nicefish:


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

GunsABlazin said:


> Vincent Valentine is friggen awesome
> 
> That or...what ever the red dog/lion's name was?


Red XIII lmao (is my nerd showing? lol)


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Noo ..its Nanaki 
lol


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

GunsABlazin - I LOVE your signature. I have a thing for slinkies and have always thought that quote was hilarious!

Chrissy, he's a beauty! I have been looking for a purple betta for ages!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i have a solid violet purple female Combtail.

And thank you Slinkyink!


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

oh i bet she's so pretty!! :]


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

She is, but shes so dark i cant get a good picture of her color in the Sorority tank...as soon as i take her out she goes mud brown.

My friend has a CT that is the exact color of your male, he is so pretty!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He is a very pretty fish!

Man, somve Veil Tails are bred into other tail types so often that their caudal can sometimes make them look like Deltas. He does have a nice color to him and his Dorsal fin seems to be pretty long. Can you possibly get a flaring picture of him?


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

i sure can!

he already made his first bubble nest by the way.  and i've already found he's a picky eater. still not named yet! but i like to make sure i love the name first.

he's pretty fast when he flares i noticed. so it was hard to take pictures of him. so he would mostly half flare or it'd be blurry. honestly, i think he's my most aggressive male so far. i've never seen any of mine act the way he does when he flares or sees another male lol

but here's a few of the better ones. i did take a video but it's currently loading. lol so i'll post it when it's done.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

here's the video link! 

http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k530/christylee013/?action=view¤t=DSCN2969.mp4

oh and don't judge the tiny cube he's in. it's just for pictures and stuff! :]


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i still kinda like Nanaki. lol

View attachment 48540


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like lorenzo  out of random, pretty boy and lucky find


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

chrissylee13 said:


> i sure can!
> 
> he already made his first bubble nest by the way.  and i've already found he's a picky eater. still not named yet! but i like to make sure i love the name first.
> 
> ...


He is a pretty betta! Just as I thought. (His dorsal fin is pretty long.)


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

it is! i love it. he's so different than my others.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

chrissylee13 said:


> it is! i love it. he's so different than my others.


Is that your betta in your avatar?


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

He is SOOOOOO pretty! LOVE HIM. I like Nanaki, I don't play/read/know whatever that is, but the name is cool.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Is that your betta in your avatar?



yup. it's my HM male. my first betta!


but i've finally decided on a name. it may sound strange but i'm naming him Lenard, or Lenny for a nickname. my grandpa (who is 94) is currently in the ER right now and not doing so well... i thought of my grandpa's name for him because he's purple. my grandpa was in WWII and received a purple heart. it's one of the few things that stick in my mind when i think of him, that purple heart i always admired.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

chrissylee13 said:


> yup. it's my HM male. my first betta!
> 
> 
> but i've finally decided on a name. it may sound strange but i'm naming him Lenard, or Lenny for a nickname. my grandpa (who is 94) is currently in the ER right now and not doing so well... i thought of my grandpa's name for him because he's purple. my grandpa was in WWII and received a purple heart. it's one of the few things that stick in my mind when i think of him, that purple heart i always admired.


That isnt strange at all! I have heard many names of bettas and pets in general that have weirder names.

Do you usually get HMs?


----------



## Petsushi (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, your new betta looks almost EXACTLY like my new betta, except mine's a crowntail! Maybe they're related somewhere down the line


----------



## ttk86 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats on your pretty gift!


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

bettalover2033: well Frosty is my first and only HM right now. i really want to get another. but my space is limited until i move. 

petsushi: haha wow! thats awesome! maybe they are! lol

ttk86: thanks! he's a silly one.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

chrissylee13 said:


> bettalover2033: well Frosty is my first and only HM right now. i really want to get another. but my space is limited until i move.


That makes sense. I'm glad that your going to prepare.


----------



## SecretStich (Jan 11, 2012)

Beatiful Color!!!!!!!!!<3


----------

